# Are these temperatures fine?



## ArjunKiller (Jun 10, 2012)

These are my CPU temperatures and volts in idle ( booted up into bios 10 minutes earlier ):

Temps:

*i.imgur.com/mu5aY.png

Volts:

*i.imgur.com/Br2hG.png

Note: My ambient room temperature must be around 40 degrees..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 10, 2012)

Temperatures are just fine for the ambient you are using.
But room temperature 40C?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 10, 2012)

Ya dude, I live in Bhubaneswar.. yesterday's temperature was 46.7 degrees.. so ambient cannot be lower than 40 na..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you are using stock TIM & stock fan?


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

Bios can't show actual idle temp - Bios puts sme loads on cpu and that's why the temp bios shows is higher than idle temp - for eg. while in bios 955BE shows temps of 45c but the actual idle temp using HWmonitor/HWinfo is around 36-38c - while in bios no cpu power saving feature works as Bios puts moderate loads on cpu .

@ OP - to reduce temps you can try reducing cpu volt.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 11, 2012)

topgear bro, I already reduced it from 1.475 to 1.344V, if I reduce it further there is no POST and I have to CLRTC....


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2012)

Even i had around 50c-55c with my i5. I think its due to this weather. 
What are temps today? Its a cool weather today.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 11, 2012)

Temps are 45-46 in bios now.. its raining 

Ok guys, here are my idle and load temps( after 2 hours of FEAR 3 @ ultra ):

Idle:

*i.imgur.com/YLDHF.png

Load(after heavy gaming):

*i.imgur.com/Z2RDN.png


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> topgear bro, I already reduced it from 1.475 to 1.344V, if I reduce it further there is no POST and I have to CLRTC....



I can see that it set as auto and using 1.404v vcore - that's why I told to reduce vcore.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2012)

Temps look fine. reducing Vcore should help to reduce bit further


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 12, 2012)

vcore doesn't get reduced in BIOS... it jumps back to 1.475V if I touch it. ASUS AI Suite allows me to undervolt.. but most of the games crash and bsod occurs if that software is installed..and moreover.. with asus ai suite the fan doesnt spin above 4500RPM whereas after installing it the fans spin at 5500+ RPM when temps reach 60


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Arjun, I live in Orissa too and temp is unbearable for me as well as my pc :/

Ambient temp is 38-40C but my CPU idles at 51C with Hyper 212 EVO installed :/ Too bad, looks like screw might've loosened. I'm using Antec Diamond 6 compound. I've 6 x 120mm fans in my case. All good ones.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ the paste that comes with Hyper 212 Evo is also god - try using that if you are going to remount 212 Evo.



ArjunKiller said:


> vcore doesn't get reduced in BIOS... it jumps back to 1.475V if I touch it. ASUS AI Suite allows me to undervolt.. but most of the games crash and bsod occurs if that software is installed..and moreover.. with asus ai suite the fan doesnt spin above 4500RPM whereas after installing it the fans spin at 5500+ RPM when temps reach 60



now I remember you've opened a thread for this vcore issue.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ Yea buddy, no one replies there, and this issue was also different so I opened another thread, played MW3 today, temps were 52C at load, played GTA 4, 59C at load, played BF3, 60C at load, are these OK ? vcore is 1.4V

BTW temps while AC is on: *i.imgur.com/YlkSW.png


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 13, 2012)

i can't see any heat issues in there, temps are fine. No need to mess up with anything, leave everything as default.
And in bios you always get more temp than desktop.
BTW aren't u r using any aftermarket cpu cooler ?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 13, 2012)

Nope, stock cooler


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

^^ acc to the screenshot ( post no. 14 ) your +12V is showing only 11.58V which is not a good sign ( and this may be the reason non changeable cpu vcore ) - check bios for correct +12v reading and post it here.


----------

